# Need ID help please



## LadyMyst (Jun 7, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what these Cichlids are?

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd30 ... ayspot.jpg

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd30 ... /3fish.jpg


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

Yellow lab- yellow one

The one with the green spots is a texas


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The yellow one is actually a male Metriaclima lombardoi.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

I agree with Fogelhund, the yellow one is a male metriaclima lombardoi.


----------



## LadyMyst (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the help. Is the greenish gray one what is called a Green Terror? Someone wants me to adopt them and I want to make sure they will fit in with my mixed african 160g tank.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The green-ish one is not a "Green Terror", common name is "Texas Cichlid". Not normally kept with Malawi cichlids, gets too large and territorial for the average "mixed african tank". What are you planning to keep?


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

you might not want ot have the lombardoi(also known as Kenyi) they can be pretty aggressive wen full grown


----------



## anakie (Aug 1, 2008)

What about the cichlid behind the green spotted one? What's it called?


----------



## LadyMyst (Jun 7, 2007)

I can't tell from that pic what that fish is. I will see that fish next week for the first time and will get a better pic of it.

For the previous post I have some experience with Kenyi. I had a male & female for 2 yrs and finally gave them to someone who wanted to breed them. They bred 5 times in the time I had them and I still have their last batch born a month ago if any one is interested. The male never was a problem until I put a couple of his offspring in with him and they turned out to be male. Luckily, I have enough tanks to separate the "bullies".


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

wow, my male kenyi killed my two females overnight, they entered his 90 % of the aquarium, lol. He was a d$%#


----------



## LadyMyst (Jun 7, 2007)

I guess I have been fortunate with my Kenyis. I read all these bad things about the males. Maybe I got lucky with a less aggressive male. It seems his offspring males are like him, so far. I have another male cichlid who terrorizes whoever he feels like that I need to post here for classification.


----------

